# DRAKE waders



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

Has anyone used DRAKES new waders?? Like-dislike??


----------



## Jason Davenport (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't like them, I went back to my LaCrosse's. They dont fit like the LaCrosse's feet don't stay in them like the LaCrosse's IMO


----------



## Amishflyer (Jul 23, 2009)

I just got a pair of LaCrosse breathable waders and absolutely love them. Hope that helps.


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought a pair of drake's last January. I've worn them maybe ten times and they started leaking on me in Oklahoma last week. They are really nice but appartently not that durable.


----------



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

I purchased a pair a few months ago and I can tell you they are not made for taller people. I'm only six foot tall and they are awfully short in the stride and inseam. I hope I never drop my calls since I won't be able to bend over to pick them up!


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Water Rock said:


> I bought a pair of drake's last January. I've worn them maybe ten times and they started leaking on me in Oklahoma last week. They are really nice but appartently not that durable.


Had the same issue after about 4 wears, but it was the only time I was in standing water for a while. Leaked on the seam on one of the legs. If you look in Cabellas reviews, this is a common complaint. I returned them. 

I was lured in by all of the cool features, but you would think they would've recalled these waders by now. I don't think I will consider another pair of Drake waders.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

This is my 2nd season in them and they are OK. Mine have not leaked so far. However I hate the way the shoulde4r straps are set up. They are buckleless. The straps attach underneath the strap with velcro. You can adjust the tightness of the strap by pulling the velcro tab more. Overall it's a pain to deal with


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Having Drakes stuff in the past and knowing it's quality, which has always been poor for me, I bought these waders this year and have been incredibly happy with them. The pouch for shells and a handwarmer on the front can be removed, but it works really well keeping my hands warm with a disposable hand warmer cell inside.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------

